# mduke



## RocketsInFlight (Jul 14, 2002)

Would you like to join a 20-team, head-to-head fantasy football league I created at yahoo.com for Houston Rocket fans? If so, I'll send you a private message telling you the information for the league. It should be a lot of fun. I'll need your e-mail and AOL Instant Messenger screen name.

If anybody else wants to play, I'll put you on a waiting list. I'm not sure who all wants to play.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I'd be interested, although I may not be very active as i'm starting the new fbb league....


----------

